# Clio 172 cleaning



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

hey

trying to tidy my 172 engine bay

got loads of white marks all over the metal

was told wd40 is good at cleaning just wandered if there was anything else?

feebs


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

sell the engine and buy a 182 engine 

Afternoon btw


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Without seeing any pics it's a bit hard to say, but I'm 99% sure the white marks are just where the aluminium has corroded because ally goes a 'furry' white unlike normal metal which goes orangy.
A stiffish brush and some liquid metal polish (I've used Peek in the past) should see it off, then use the polish again with cloths to give a bit of protection and help prevent it coming back :thumb: 

Oh, re PTAV's post - alternatively as a step further, rip out the back seats and put a Clio V6 lump in :lol:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol ^^


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah it is the furry aluminium thing

advice on a brush plz??

any examples??

plus its remapped 172, and i love it


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

or a 197 engine (Re mapped) ??


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

i only had it a week lol


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

No doubt you love it! Fantastic cars... RS's rule


----------



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

PTAV said:


> sell the engine and buy a 182 engine
> 
> Afternoon btw


same thing.lol


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

its brill

me n my mate have 1 and i liked his ever since he had 1 and when i 1st saw the v6 on the motor show i fell in love with it

gotta practice with udm and i make it ace

just wanna sort the bay - just what brush tho


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

chris197sport said:


> No doubt you love it! Fantastic cars... RS's rule


^^ as above.

Oh yeah... WD40, APC, and a bit of elbow grease.

Then polish the Renault Sport lettering and fuel rail cover like i did 



















Excuse the state of the rest of the engine bay, I polished these before I found this forum


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The stiffness of the brush required kind of depends on how severe the oxidisation is and how long it's been there. Try a spark plug brush or a _soft_ wire brush and if you have to, work up in stiffness of bristles until it comes off. tbh in conjunction with a good liquid metal polish, a spark plug brush should shift it. 
My dad's got a 182 and there was a bit of this furring starting on small areas on his, but because it was spotted early, it simply came off with an old toothbrush, but I'm guessing yours might be a bit more stubborn.


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

downesy said:


> ^^ as above.
> 
> Oh yeah... WD40, APC, and a bit of elbow grease.
> 
> ...


what u polish the letters with??


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

PTAV said:


> sell the engine and buy a 182 engine
> 
> Afternoon btw


Same thing. Renault F4R. The extra 10ps is gained from the manifold.


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

fil_b said:


> what u polish the letters with??


I masked up around the letters, just roughly.

Then polished the letters with a polishing wheel (cotton roll) on the end of a drill with some red and green polishing clays/compounds the wheel came with.

Then just a bit of Autosol polish on top.


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

looks well nice

things to play with when the weather get warmer


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Try a radiator brush from B&Q - got an angled head on it, still gona take time an elbow grease thou


----------



## Arienol (Jul 10, 2007)

I've got a Cup 172 with the same problem. I've owned it about 6 months and keep the exterior clean but have neglected the bay a little and have a small amount of aluminium corrosion. WD40 or an engine dressing product will stop it getting worse. 

Post up your results and I will do the same.


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

will be a weekend job coming up


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Got exactly the same problem on my clio.

Was ok when I got it in the summer but since then.  

Theres a lot of cast aliminium in the clios engine bay, and I havn't got any plastic covers to hide it  

will keep posted on any work done,


Hi by the way new to the forum :wave:


----------

